# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Bot development platform, Gupshup, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Gupshup

gupshup.io/developer/bot-platform

----------


## Airicist

How to build and deploy a chatbot to your website - Webinar

Jun 1, 2017




> Thanks to the growing popularity of chatbots, it is not uncommon to be greeted with a bot when visiting a website. Chatbots on websites are versatile and can be used for anything from answering commonly asked questions to showing relevant content to the user. They can also be used to collect leads from users visiting your site for the first time. 
> 
> Attend this webinar and you will learn how to:
> 
> -Build a chatbot using the Gupshup platform
> -Customize and deploy the chatbot to your website
> -Use image, audio and video responses in your bot
> -Add structured messages.

----------

